
Cloudera Files for IPO - bvod
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1535379/000162828017003221/projectthunders-1.htm
======
justinclift
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14006407](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14006407)

